# H. Upmann Magnum 50 & Montecristo D.



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Feast your eyes upon the lastest Edicion Limitada's. Absolutely mouth watering.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/likinwa/detail?.dir=89ef&.dnm=cc08.jpg&.src=ph

Keep clicking next to view more Mag 50 and Monte D pictures.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Mmmm... look good enough to smoke :w

Are these yours?


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Heck no, I am not spending the $580.00 this vendor is charging for the Mag. 50's. These pictures are from a vendor.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

The Prince said:


> Heck no, I am not spending the $580.00 this vendor is charging for the Mag. 50's. These pictures are from a vendor.


 He's pretty high across the board--especially given his location.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

croatan said:


> He's pretty high across the board--especially given his location.


True 'Dat. But he is a good guy, and has real high quality smokes. I am not saying at all that that justifies the high prices though.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Man, those Montes are huge!Ok,who's gonna be the first on the block to get these?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Last time I was at LCDH in Mexico I picked up a fiver of those mag 50's... I think Mo and Gabebdog1 picked up a couple too...


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

The Monte's are only 42 RG.Interesting....They look bigger  .
Those Mag 50's are luscious looking.DAMN!!That's big coin,though...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I was ready to say how jealous I was until I read the part on it being the vendor's photo. I have searched high and low for photos of these two and have not seen any until your post.
Thanks for sharing that with us.
What country would this "vendor" be from?


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I am almost sure I recognize the table and the mouse...I think I knw who this is, but I didn't think he posted these types of photos unless you asked him to send the pics to you. I'll have to get in touch. Most of you know where I shop, is it him?


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I was gifted one to smoke at the SoCal herf! I can't wait!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

They look fabulous!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just wait...the prices of these will come down. This vendor does get some good smokes in...but if you know who I am talking about look at the prices of the new Partagas Serie P #2 at his site vs. others. A LOT higher.

I will pass on the Mags...but the Monte D (its a Dalia) did get my attention...of course that depends on the price.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

You guys have way too much patience.

Went the other way today:

Juan Lopez Patricias ( OUSU TTH-02)1998 

Punch Churchills ( FR NISC ) 1997

50 ready to smoke cigars for less than one of those.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> You guys have way too much patience.
> 
> Went the other way today:
> 
> ...


I think I need to borrow your credit card Dave, mine seems to be broken! :r

They will have to get the Mag 50's down around $300 to hook me....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The Mag 50's look great, but waaaaaaay to much scratch for me.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Ok , smoked it last night. I had to keep relighting it bc of the wrapper burn problems. Almost like asbestos wrappers of H2000. I was not impressed at all. For the price, I'd MUCH rather have 2 regular mags. It started out promising but died after about 1/4 inch into the cigar. It lost all it's spice and went completely flat. Not sure if it might age well or not but I know I won't be investing in a box of these! Had to pitch it with almost 1/3 of the cigar still left!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Filly

Thanks for the review. For the time being, I think I'll stick with the regular mags also.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I can't wait to try one of the Monte D's though. I love the Monte flavor profile and that shape is very appealing to me. I like those big long smokes. Quite an experience. 

The price is pretty high, I guess that's why Habanos SA decided to also sell them in the 10 per box format as well. Anybody got some yet?

XXX


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for the review filly, and sorry it sucked. There must be a lot of variation in these, as the one I had was quite good. I think a few people picked up some of these at the last SD herf in TJ. I hope they have better experiences. Regardless, if the prices stay where they are, I won't be buying a box.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

It's alright bro. Thanks for the stick and it wasn't your fault! Saved me from buying it! I might try another one later on. As you said, might have been something wrong with it or just not the right time.

filly

PS, we missed you at SoCal!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Goodness gracious!

Did you guys get a look at all of the rest of the photos? 155 shots of unadulterated tobacco beauty.

I looked at every one of them.....

Going to take a VERY LONG cold shower now! :al


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Goodness gracious!
> 
> Did you guys get a look at all of the rest of the photos? 155 shots of unadulterated tobacco beauty.
> 
> ...


LOL. Bad Ideal to look at all the pictures. All the drool will short circuit your keyboard.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The Prince said:


> LOL. Bad Ideal to look at all the pictures. All the drool will short circuit your keyboard.


Now he tells me! :c


----------

